# Anrufe von "technical department of Windows"



## Otto17 (16 Juli 2013)

In letzter Zeit gab es mehrere Festnetz-Anrufe in dem sich ein englischsprechender Mann (mit Accent) als Mitarbeiter des "technical department of Windows" ausgab. Zuletzt sogar mit sichtbarer Telefonnummer aus Russland (007862594291). Der Mann gibt an, dass sie über das Internet Sicherheitsprobleme auf meinem PC entdeckt hätten, die schnellstens behoben werden müssten.
Das Ganze sieht nach einer neuen Betrugsmsasche aus, die bereits im G Data SecurityBlog von Eddy Willems beschreiben wurde.
Es würde mich interessieren, ob noch andere User ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben


----------



## Goblin (16 Juli 2013)

Bei solchen Anrufen am besten sofort kommentarlos auflegen und auf keinen Fall irgendwelche persönlichen Daten rausgeben


----------



## justgast (4 September 2013)

hatte heute einen solchen anruf, allerdings aus großbrittannien (00442030513739) und nachdem der mich vollquatschen wollte, von wegen sie hätten auf meinem pc sowas gefunden wie spy-ware u. dgl. (hab den kaum verstanden, das war mir schon verdächtig) und sie hätten mich schon mehrfach angemailt, ich hätte jedoch nicht geantwortet u bla bla bla, hab ich dann einfach aufgelegt, was offensichtlich die einzig richtige reaktion war, wie ich dann hier lesen konnte...

erleichterte grüße an alle


----------

